# Input Feld bei select löschen



## MasterGeo (31. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute,

wie bekomme ich es noch mal hin, dass ein Default-Wert
eines Input Feldes gelöscht wird sobald ich mit der Maus
reinklicke? 

Danke


----------



## Deemax (1. Februar 2002)

Auf die schnelle fällt mir 

<input type="reset" name="t1" value="hallo" onclick=document.form1.t1.value="";>

die Methode ein. Überprüfe mal ob es auch mit NN funks, irgendwas war da?!?


----------



## MasterGeo (1. Februar 2002)

*1.000 Dank*

1.000 Dank!!!

NS 4 kommt zwar nicht klar damit, ich glaube NS spricht die
Form anders an, das Script hilft mir schon viel weiter.
Die NS 4er kehre ich mal unter den Teppich ;-)

Ich habe das Script übrigens leicht modifiziert:

<input type="text" name="email" value="Adresse eingeben!" size="15" onclick=document.Formular.email.value="";>

Nochmals Danke!!!


----------

